# Miller's Ferry -- need "how to" advice



## LawyerBoaterGuy (Aug 21, 2008)

Taking wife and kidos to Miller's Ferry to camp during spring break. First time going there. One problem--I hardly ever fresh water fish. I hear tell that MF is an awesome place to catch crappie. However, I dont know where to start. Can anyone give me some tips as to choice of baits, location, depth, etc? I am certainly not looking for anyone's secret spots or anything. I just want to put my boys on some crappie, or anything else.

Also, does anyone know if there are boats thatI couldrent up there? I have an outboard that I can haul up, if necessary.

THANKS!


----------



## bassbandit (Mar 2, 2010)

camping is great at the roland cooper state park and thee is no rental boats there if u are military then get one fron special services rental . use crappie gigs or minnows is cuts and creeks i loike challachee creek myself


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

did well on some crappie & bluegill this past weekend throwing a strike king "bitsy minnow". if you have a rig with some 6lb line on it you can throw it reasonably well. sexy shad color was what we used. walmart has 'em, any sporting goods place should too. Ron


----------

